#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας σε αυθαίρετο υπόγειο

## adiastatos@

Σε διώροφη κατοικία με οικοδομική άδεια του 1985 ο ιδιοκτήτης κατασκεύασε υπόγειο το οποίο δεν υπήρχε στην άδεια. Το εμβαδόν του ισογείου και του ορόφου είναι 115 τ.μ. το καθένα. Το εμβαδό του αυθαίρετου υπογείου είναι 55 τ.μ. Χρειάζεται Μ.Σ.Ε.? ή εμπίπτει στις εξαιρέσεις του άρθρου 2 παρ. ε?

----------


## Xάρης

Δες *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

